
YouTube - Robot learns to flip pancakes - stretchwithme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_gxLKSsSIE&feature=player_embedded
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also the report from Wired a week ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1541261>

Much discussion there.

